# FOs from peaks in CP



## Mindyw86 (Mar 28, 2013)

I love many FOs from Peaks in my candles, but haven't used any for soap and with the sample sale they have going on now, I was wondering what the must have for cp soaps are? That behave beautifully, smell good and have sticking power....my husband is gonna take away the credit card soon if places keep having sales! Lol


----------



## christinak (Mar 28, 2013)

I've never ordered there but placed an order for 2 of the sample packs!  I'm really excited   I couldn't justify the shipping price for just one...it's ALOT, over $14 for 10 oz?  That's nuts.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 28, 2013)

In my candles their FOs are amazing and strong, really good throwers 99% of the time. They are great quality for candles and hope others can shed some light on how they are in soap. I will probably order 2 or 3 sample packs too, I and some wicks while I'm there.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 28, 2013)

It really depends on what type of scent you prefer - floral, woodsy, herbal, etc.

My favorite FOs (and what family & friends like) that don't fade or if they do it's hardly noticeable are 

White Tea & Ginger
Cranberry Citrus
Juniper Breeze
Spruceberry
Spruce Christmas Tree
Black Canyon - I use it at .5 oz ppo because it's knock your socks off strong! It also accelerates and discolors to an ugly color. I add activated charcoal or another black colorant to make it look less ugly. 

I like to blend Sage & Lemongrass with Lavender FO. 


Love Spell is nice and sticks very well, too. But I think it smells better in MP, lotion or a whipped butter.


----------



## christinak (Mar 28, 2013)

Good to know Hazel,  I'm pretty sure I have LoveSpell and Black Canyon on my list.


----------



## tkine (Mar 28, 2013)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Peak's Lilac.  It smells like it's right from the bush/tree/whatever!  It behaves wonderfully, no A or D.  Their Downy scent is right on also, and very strong.  No A or D there.  

I was not wild about their Love Spell though.  It smelled fine for a while, but after a month or so, it started to smell Plasticy.  

I also liked their Fresh Brewed Coffee.  I dont know if it Discolored, as I used a brown oxide in it, but it had no A.

Did I say I LOVED their Lilac?


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 28, 2013)

i do not buy too many from them but saying that..... love "Wild mountain Honey" there is no other scent like it and smells like real honey.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 28, 2013)

tkine said:


> I was not wild about their Love Spell though.  It smelled fine for a while, but after a month or so, it started to smell Plasticy.



I don't know if that's quite the word I'd use but there's definitely a morphing of the scent in cold process. 

Good to hear about the Fresh Brewed Coffee. I bought one ounce in a sampler I got awhile back but I still haven't used it. It smells great to me but I'm a java junkie. 

Hyacinth smells like the flower and doesn't fade (or minimally - I didn't notice a difference) if you like florals.

I second ruby61's about Wild Mountain Honey. It smells wonderful but I don't know how well it holds up in soap since I just used it back in February. I also used in a rebatch to make sugar soap so it wasn't exposed to lye.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 28, 2013)

I adore peak! I have used them for years. This is great sale, 40% off, I got 30 sample bottles fr 50 bucks.
Some do accelerate,and discolor, of course, black canyon is my hubby's fav And he won't use anything else. There is a spreadsheet on peaks fos, somewhere .


----------



## Hazel (Mar 28, 2013)

Doh! 

Honor - Thanks for the reminder. Fragrance Oil Chart


----------



## Badger (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for this link, one of the scents I really want seems to cause ricing and acceleration.  I can deal with the acceleration, I am not as sure how to handle things if the soap starts ricing, but I really want the fragrance, I have plans for it!


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks so much for the link! And all the replies!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 28, 2013)

I've only had one FO rice on me and it was Peak's Cranberry Apple Marmalade. I furiously beat the crap out of it until it blended back together and poured it into the mold. It turned out fine. BTW, it also discolors to a reddish brown.


----------



## Badger (Mar 29, 2013)

I was looking over the chart and I really want to try a soap with Midsummer Night, and three people reported acceleration and ricing.  I was looking at some online tips on how to handle ricing and between beating it into submission and a couple other suggestions that were made (soaping at lower temps and mixing the fragrance oil with one of your base oils before adding it to the batter at trace), I think I will be able to cope with it.  Now I have to see if I can afford jojoba beads next month for my grand plans ;-)


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 29, 2013)

Badger said:


> I was looking over the chart and I really want to try a soap with Midsummer Night, and three people reported acceleration and ricing.  I was looking at some online tips on how to handle ricing and between beating it into submission and a couple other suggestions that were made (soaping at lower temps and mixing the fragrance oil with one of your base oils before adding it to the batter at trace), I think I will be able to cope with it.  Now I have to see if I can afford jojoba beads next month for my grand plans ;-)



Badger, I think I was one that reported the ricing with Midsummer Night.  After SB'ing into submission, the soap was fine.  I was able to do a white/black/blue swirl.  I do soap relatively cool.  It's very "cologne-ish".


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 29, 2013)

My faves are:

Spiced Cranberry (my friends and co-workers really love this one)
Wild Mountain Honey (stupid strong!!!) and doesn't fade.
Spruce Christmas Tree
Love Spell- I liked it, soaped so easy, but for large amounts I would buy the one from CandleScience since it's cheaper.  ETA: Any love spell I've used has taken longer to trace and to unmold (like 2-3 days longer)
Brown Sugar & Fig is divine in emulsified scrubs, lotions, etc...... Smells good in CP also, but it rocks in scrubs.

I don't have a lot of "must haves" from Peak's so I've been going back and forth on the sample sale.  I really don't need any more 1oz bottles in my house.


----------



## Badger (Mar 29, 2013)

I just put in my order with Peak's from the gift certificate that Sammi gave me    I am looking forward to seeing all the goodies come in!  Thank you for letting me know about the Midsummer Night, Kerrie   I hope it is close to the Yankee Candle scent it is based on.  I love the candle scent.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey Badger, don't forget to "pay it forward" with pictures to us with your new stash!


----------



## Badger (Mar 29, 2013)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:  Of course, I will post picture of my new stash! I am so happy I was able to get fragrance oils that I like and a bunch that I wanted to get to make gifts for friends in the choir that I am in   My apartment will smell so wonderful!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 29, 2013)

PS, I just tried to comment on your blog again about being a tease and not putting up pictures...but it doesn't want to let me comment there....so yeah, don't be a tease please! :-D


----------



## new12soap (Mar 29, 2013)

Black Raspberry Vanilla, very good and sticks forever, no discoloration.

I have been very happy with everything I have used from Peak. I have heard some say that Ocean fades in CP, but I made a CPHP salt bar, and the Ocean was amazing in that.


----------

